# Rockville, MD Sable GSD



## SummerwoodSoaps (Feb 3, 2011)

I came across this listing 

PetHarbor.com: Animal Shelter adopt a pet; dogs, cats, puppies, kittens! Humane Society, SPCA. Lost & Found.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

That is not TX, it is here in MD. Pretty girl, hope VAGSR can get her out.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You could send this to All Shepherd Rescue also. They are in MD.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

What a handsome boy....hope he gets out soon


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Hmm, don't know why I assumed it was a female. Handsome male!


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Hmm, don't know why I assumed it was a female. Handsome male!


Isn't it funny how you do that sometime? Everytime I see a white GSD, I assume it's a female


----------



## SummerwoodSoaps (Feb 3, 2011)

Where does it say that it is MD? I found him on the Montgomery County Tx shelter site.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

240 is a Maryland area code.

And if you click on the link to the HS it brings you to the website that is Rockville, MD.



> 117 - ID#A356664
> 
> I am an unaltered male, sable German Shepherd Dog.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Rockville, MD | 117










*Montgomery County Humane Society*, Rockville, MD 


240-773-5960


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Is Rockville a kill shelter?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Handsome guy. From what i've been seeing, the rockville area seems to get a lot of shepherds in there. Same wishes for this guy. Good loving forever home. 

He has such a sweet face!


----------



## Razzle J.Dazzle (Sep 8, 2011)

He's so young!! He's bound to find a home as good looking as he is. Poor baby!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Jax08 said:


> Is Rockville a kill shelter?


Jax, In my experience, this shelter tries to adopt out PBs, before seeking help from a rescue. They do euth. for space, but will hold as long as possible. They tend to PTS the least adoptable dogs first. They give adoption priority to Montgomery County residents. It does not matter if a "better" candidate puts in an application for the same dog. Even if the better applicant applies first, he will be bumped if an app. comes in from a resident. They are a large shelter - probably because they are a DC suburb. Maybe they are overwhelmed, but they are not always very nice. Some of their policies are downright odd, but I won't go into that. LOL! I did eval. a senior GSD there once. She went to BDBH in NY.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Do these two dogs need to be moved to Urgent?


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I would definitely say Yes! This is a kill shelter.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Notified for both dogs to move to Urgent


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

This shelter does call us when they do not have any luck placing a GSD. But, they usually adopt out dogs that are easily adopted and I have a feeling this one will get scooped up pretty quickly. I will let our intake folks know so they can keep an eye on them.


----------



## jesetta_1980 (Jun 12, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, is there 2 dogs?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I work just down the street from this shelter and yes, it is a Kill shelter, BUT they are pretty good at trying to find them a home or place them with Rescues before anything else.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

jesetta_1980 said:


> Just out of curiosity, is there 2 dogs?


Yes. There are two GSDs - a male and a female. They each have a thread.

Thank you Remo. I hope VGSR will keep an eye on both of them.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I just heard back from intake and they are aware of these dogs. 

Dealing with this shelter can be frustrating because they will not allow a "nose to nose" test with another dog as part of an evaluation. Since we only have a couple of foster homes without other dogs, and they are full, dog aggressive dogs are difficult for us to place. It is hard to tell if a dog is dog aggressive without seeing them react to another dog. 

As stated before, this shelter almost always places adoptable dogs. The GSDs that do not get adopted from this facility usually have either severe health or behavioral issues. 

Also, MAGSR helps cover this particular shelter.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I have done nose to nose tests here and found the rescue staff very helpful. Have you talked to Bobbi? She is very nice, she even stayed over one Christmas eve so that I can get the dog.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I will let intake know that other folks have been able to do nose-to-nose tests!

There are actually THREE GSDs at this shelter and all three have multiple applications and MAGSR as back up if all of the apps fall through.


----------

